# compatability



## lsnorman38 (Aug 12, 2007)

What other tropicals is the puffer compatible with.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately your question is to loaded to properly answer. There are freshwater (mostly brackish) puffers and salt water puffers. By adding the word "tropical" that implies "freshwater". Could you explain your set up in more detail or your plans for future set up?


----------

